# Radon Sattelstütze senkt ein



## SuntouristDreck (11. September 2017)

In meinem ZR Team ist diese komische Levelnine Race Sattelstütze und die sinkt ständig ein. Ich habs schon mit Montagepaste versucht und meine Sattelklemme festgestellt. 
Jetzt habe ich mir sogar eine Syntace SuperLock2 gekauft und der Mist rutscht immer noch. 
Soll ich es noch mal mit Montagepaste versuchen? Eine neue Sattelstütze von Syntace oder Thomson?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Deleted 252741 (15. September 2017)

Eigentlich sollte der Hersteller der Stütze keine Auswirkung auf die Funktionalität haben. Die sattelstütze als auch das Innere des sattelrohres hast du ja sicher gründlich gereinigt. Montagepaste für Carbonteile (enthält elastomere ) sollte dann eigentlich zusätzlich helfen. Ansonsten eventuell eine längere Stütze verwenden, also ne 400 er statt 350mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taubik (20. September 2017)

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem an meinem Slide 130. Offensichtlich ist hier etwas zu viel Spiel zwischen Sattelrohr und Stütze. Wenn die Klemme richtig fest gezogen war, funktionierte die Abstützung der RS Stealth nicht mehr. Etwas weniger angezogen gab es laute Knackgeräusche. Normale Montagepaste verstärkte das Problem noch. Ich habe dann einen Streifen Klebeband auf die Stütze geklebt (längs, die komplette Stütze runter) so dass die Stütze nun gerade so passte. Dann noch Carbon Montagepaste. Seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------

